# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Авиабилеты онлайн заказать

## tondoff

Всем привет и наилучшие пожелания. Сразу к сути вопроса. Нам с женой предстоит перелёт Бийск-Москва-Минск и потом обратно. Хотелось бы у знающих людей выведать : а можно ли через интернет заказать авиабилеты по такому маршруту туда и обратно? Или такое удовольствие пока ещё для землян недоступно? Не хочется толкаться в очереди в авиакассе городской. Да и когда билеты на кармане, то чувствуешь себя как-то комфортнее, потому что не нужно думать, как потом добираться обратно. Кто знаком с темой--подскажите. Благодарю заранее всех за участие!

----------


## gansm

Конечно, приобрести авиабилеты в интернете возможно и это даже предпочтительней авиакассы, потому что, во-первых, они обойдутся заметно дешевле, а, во-вторых, не придется выстаивать многочасовую очередь. А направление никакого значения не имеет.

----------


## Marina Kovaleva

Я пользовалась сайтом https://aviatickets.by . Всё отлично сервисом и ценами осталась довольна. А главное кучу нервов и времени сэкономила. Поищите в инете другие сайты сравните цены и условия , я уверена что то найдется приемлемое .

----------


## tondoff

> Я пользовалась сайтом https://aviatickets.by . Всё отлично сервисом и ценами осталась довольна. А главное кучу нервов и времени сэкономила. Поищите в инете другие сайты сравните цены и условия , я уверена что то найдется приемлемое .


Вот за что я люблю форумы, так это за то, что тут не нужно просеивать информацию, как ту, которая из поисковиков. Спросил и сразу тебе на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой проверенная инфа. Огромное вам спасибо. Я в считанные секунды нашёл эту площадку [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Вариант ваш просто обалденный. Сейчас с женой смотрели. И вот ещё одна проблемка решена. Хоть в очереди не толкаться.

----------


## balawova2

подскажите, а  за бронирование билетов у вас  брали  дополнительную плату? У меня на следующей недели  в Минск командировка намечается.

----------


## zaz1

Сейчас, при помощи интернета, это можно узнать довольно просто. Да и без этого мне известно, что есть такие ресурсы с дешевыми авиабилетами, только надо делать заказ заранее. Да вам и уже предложили один ресурс для ознакомления, мне он тоже известен.

----------


## gansm

> Я в считанные секунды нашёл эту площадку https://aviatickets.by/aviabilety-minsk-moskva/


Сейчас интернет-ресурсов, предлагающих авиабилеты на все направления, существует множество, и все они предпочтительнее авиакасс по причинам, которые я уже упоминал. Моя дочка каждое лето прилетает ко мне из Германии и она пользуется таким сервисом.

----------


## zaz1

> Сейчас интернет-ресурсов, предлагающих авиабилеты на все направления, существует множество, и все они предпочтительнее авиакасс по причинам, которые я уже упоминал. Моя дочка каждое лето прилетает ко мне из Германии и она пользуется таким сервисом.


Вот как раз и при использовании регулярных перелетов и достигается существенная экономия денежных средств. Такими сервисами дешёвыми авиабилетами получаются наиболее оптимальными в таких случаях и авиакассы здесь просто отдыхают.

----------


## Panda

> подскажите, а  за бронирование билетов у вас  брали  дополнительную плату? У меня на следующей недели  в Минск командировка намечается.


Никакой дополнительной платы не берется, иначе эти сервисы бы не пользовались спросом. Просто выбираете нужный билет и оплачиваете сумму, которая была указана изначально. Даже знаю, что если заказывать заранее можно купить в разы дешевле. Единственное, что трудно спланировать свое время на несколько месяцев вперед.

----------


## Vlad99

Я через Скайсканер искал, а потом покупал

----------

